# Vanc. Guitar Show



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, what a major disappointment this show was, talk about a major let down.
Here I was all ready to rock and roll, and then only to fall into a Bavarian band playing um pa pa music, I am amazed with all the lower mainland dealers we have on the WestCoast that not a one of them was really represented, they had a lot of folks turn up to only find really what can be described as second hand dealers, with nothing of an signifigance being shown, except second hand things you can find at any pawn shop in Vancouver and almost everything there was so overly priced that I am sure most of what they bought with them went home with them.
Well with the next show in November it certainly has to improve or else they might as well stick with selling Cd's and record disc and don't bother calling it a Guitar show and if any of you dealers are reading this, then know that a lot of folks were disappointed that you couldn't take the time to show some new stuff at this venue.Ship


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*How Depressing!*

What a sad story!!


----------



## sunshowers (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow, I guess I'm glad to know I didn't miss out on anything.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Glad I made a point of missing it.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

So, when do we make our own show?

We have enough GC members out here :smile:

Cheers!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I was kinda bummed I couldn't make it -- glad now though. So, what happened? I've been hearing things like this about things in Vancouver for a while...what's going on? 
There are so many dealers of quality gear in this little corner of Canada...so many great luthiers too. 
Hold the next one in Victoria?


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Hold the next one in Victoria?


That would be great! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

I was there too. Yeah, pretty much a disappointment. The only guy with good stuff who was actually looking to deal was the guy who organizes the show (his name escapes me). He ended up selling an American Strat from the 90s in pretty nice shape for $500 I think. I like how every hour of the show he marks a bunch of stuff down. Makes it worth hanging in for.

The only other thing I was interested in was the Sparrow guitars guys. They had a bunch of overstock and slight blems for sale for real cheap - I think $300 a guitar across the board. Even for their premium LP style guitar with Grover tuners and Kent Armstrong P/Us. They said that this show only price was actually below their dealer wholesale cost.

But I spent more on CDs at the record show than I did at the guitar show...and that says something.

Cheers,
Blair


----------

